
Ask HN: Should I get the iPhone 11 Pro or a pocket camera? - TekMol
For the last years, I have been using a cheap Android phone for $200 or so and I am completely happy with it.<p>However, I have the feeling that the iPhone 11 Pro might enable me to make nicer photos. So I am playing with the idea to get one. I would probably not even use it as a phone. Just as a camera.<p>Does that make sense? Or are there pocket cameras that weight as little as the iPhone 11 Pro and make better photos?
======
mceachen
Buying an iPhone 11 Pro and not using it as a phone would be ridiculous. It's
designed under different constraints.

The image sensors are tiny compared to good cameras. More photos hitting the
sensor means less need for computational imagery.

The battery in a phone is one day only. A camera's battery will outlast that
5-10x, and you can carry a replacement battery.

Having a focus ring, dials to adjust ISO or aperture or shutter speed, means
you can capture challenging shots, where with a smartphone, you point and
pray. "Pro" adjustments are with finicky on-screen widgets, that you may not
even be able to see in bright daylight or from glare.

If you buy a big DSLR, though, realize it's a hassle to drag it around. If it
doesn't fit in your pocket easily, you may not bring it with you, and you
can't capture a moment when you don't have your camera with you.

------
charlieegan3
I think if you didn't use it as a phone too that wouldn't make much sense to
me. Whether you want a DLSR, range finder, travel compact... I can think of
various models that would be better standalone cameras.

X100F, rx100 series, Ricoh G3 or X system Fuji come to mind.

That said, I think a phone can be a great compliment to a camera. I have a
camera I use mostly on holidays but have a moment fish eye on my phone for
indoor architecture shots. I'm considering the iPhones 120° wide as a
replacement for my phone and moment superfish but not my camera. I really
enjoy the physical controls for aperture and ev compensation.

~~~
TekMol
Say I go with the Ricoh GR3 - what would be the benefits over an iPhone?

I can think of a number of downsides:

It's much bulkier.

It's a bit heavier.

The screen is much smaller.

Organizing and browsing photos is probably not as good?

It probably has no photo editing.

It cannot send the photos via wifi to my laptop.

I cannot directly upload the photos to facebook etc.

~~~
charlieegan3
I have a USBC to as card reader. I don't expect my camera to edit photos.
Perhaps that's too much hassle for some but it works well for me. You can also
transfer wirelessly.

It has a 24mp sensor and a 28mm equiv so you don't have the three lenses bit
with crop zoom it's pretty versatile.

It does have a touch screen if you want that. (Never really wanted this
myself)

It has a built in ND filter. My camera has this too and it's a feature I
really value. (large aperture in bright daylight and long exposures etc)

It's cheaper.

️ I think choosing a camera is a really personal decision. Only you know how
your factors rank. Better for me might be worse for you (e.g. no touchscreen
please)

------
CyberFonic
Buying an iPhone 11 just for the camera is a rather expensive exercise. Whilst
you can buy a rather good DSLR for the price of an iPhone it will be far
bulkier and not have the same level of advanced features.

Having said that, some Android phones, especially those at iPhone level prices
have very good cameras as well. In my experience an Oppo R2 outperforms a
Canon EOS-1000D.

My biggest gripe with smartphone cameras is that they are too wide-angle.
Digital zoom simply trades pseudo-telephoto capability for resolution.

------
lvturner
I wouldn't bother just for the camera.

The Huawei P30 Pro,for example has an astonishing set of cameras on it - and I
often use it as a companion to my "proper" camera.

Though for me at least, the biggest thing that keeps me using an actual camera
is the tactile nature of the controls.

I think you would struggle to find one as light as iPhone but maybe take a
look at models like the Ricoh GR3, any of the Fuji X series cameras
(disclaimer, I have an XT3 and an XT10) or if you are feeling spendy, the
Leica Q

